# May's adba pit bulls



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Does any one know anthing about May's pit bull blood lines all i know it they are mostly blue and blue fawn. And they are Adba registered.
but any more info about them would be apreciated.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Are you talking about John Mays old line out of Tennessee? Mays OZ Zeus, Mays Macy?


----------



## TrudiMyPitt (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a mays dog it has mays on top and on bottom but the majority comes back to watchdog bloodlines. the watchdog line is mostly blue and are larger than alot of other blood lines they seem to have good conformation but are large. . I read some were that mays and watchdog were breed to be hog dogs or dogs used for larger game. mine makes a great hog dog alot of drive and great hold ability. and never gets a back leg always a face hold. I hope that helps. oh and mays macy is a gr ch....


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks for the information if you know any thing about health issues or any thing like that i would like to hear that too.


----------

